# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Slokdarmontsteking

## Ademm4

Ik had veel pijn in de maagstreek en verloor veel gewicht.
Het bleek dat ik een slokdarmontsteking had, die behandeld werd met Nexium, dit ging aanvankelijk goed en ik werd zelfs weer zwaarder, totdat ik na ongeveer 4 weken krampen kreeg in mijn darmen en een dunne slijmerige ontlasting kreeg en weer veel gewicht verloor.
Nu heb ik Omeprazol en na 2 dagen gebruik, heb ik weer last van krampen en slijmerige ontlasting en gewichtsverlies.
Ben ik nu allergisch voor dit soort medicijnen?
De Internist op het ziekenhuis zegt dat dit niet door dit soort medicijnen kan komen. 
Wie kent dit? en wie kan mij helpen

----------


## agatha

wat is de oorzaak van de slokdarmontsteking , komt dat misschien doordat je een middenrifbreukje hebt waardoor het maagzuur in je slokdarm komt.
In dat geval is het misschien raadzaam om b.v. zantac te gaan gebruiken

----------


## Ademm4

ik heb dit gekregen door 2 medicijnen die samen voor een blokkade zorgden in de lagere darmen. Op de rontgenfoto's was te zien dat mijn darmen stil lagen met veel lucht in de darmen. Na het stoppen van deze medicijnen begonnen mijn darmen weer te borrelen en te werken. Hierop kreeg ik Nexium voorgeschreven en na 4 weken kreeg ik hierop krampen in mijn darmen, en ook weer gewichtsverlies, en ben daar ook weer mee gestopt. Ik hoop dat nu alles weer gewoon gaat worden en weer in gewicght ga toenemen.

----------

